# How to play Beer Darts



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tired of the same old outdoor games?  Looking for something with more kick than badminton?  

*Beer darts may be for you*

*Overview*
Best played outdoors with four players (two teams of two), Beer Darts, is fun for both participants & spectators.  The object of the game is to make the opposing team chug their can of beer by puncturing it with a dart.

*Equipment*
You will need four lawn chairs, a standard set of darts and a case of beer.

*Set up*
Set up the lawn chairs to form the Beer Darts court as seen in figure 1.  The teams sit facing each other with their target beer between them.  The target beer must be shaken vigorously prior to being to being placed into position.

     Figure 1. 







*Playing the Game*
Players take turn throwing all three darts at the opposing team's target beer.  Players must remain seated while throwing the darts.  See figure 2. & figure 3.  

     Figure 2.





     Figure 3.





If a player's dart punctures a beer can, the opposing team must immediately chug their punctured beer.  The beer must be finished before play can continue.  See figure 4. & figure 5.

    Figure 4.





     Figure 5.





After finishing their first beer, the team replaces their target beer with a freshly shaken beer and continues play.  Once a team has punctured two of the opposing team's beers, they are declared the winners and may taunt the loosing team.  See figure 6.

     Figure 6.





*Variations*
Variations to the game may be necessary depending on player skill and amount of beer consumed.  

If players are having trouble hitting the target beer, move each players chair 10cm closer each time that player misses with all three darts.

Another variation is to place both of a team's target beers out at one time.


----------



## Chase (Nov 22, 2004)

Drunkeness and sharp instruments flying through the air towards people...hmm...






I'm in!!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Drunkeness and sharp instruments flying through the air towards people...hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't have it any other way! I'm in too!



Zach


----------



## Chase (Nov 22, 2004)

Joshua Tree should be a dangerous...err, I mean fun place!


----------



## Alison (Nov 22, 2004)

How about that Bocce ball? That could make for some fun too


----------



## Chase (Nov 22, 2004)

Now how could we integrate beer into that game??


----------



## Alison (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm just thinking it could be fun watching inebriated players as I'm guessing aim would deteriorate


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> How about that Bocce ball? That could make for some fun too



Did someone say Bocce?


----------



## Chase (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like a couple of pros to me!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 22, 2004)

awesome tutorial :LOL:

i wanna try that sometime


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 22, 2004)

:lmao: now thats what I call a sports pose! 



Zach


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Drunkeness and sharp instruments flying through the air towards people...hmm...
> 
> 
> I'm in!!



Almost as much fun as tequila and automatic weapons


----------



## jadin (Nov 22, 2004)

haha excellent.


----------



## cactus waltz (Nov 22, 2004)

All joking aside, I sort of fell for the pic where he's kissing the beer can. It looks like disturbed poetry.


----------



## Picksure (Nov 22, 2004)

Humorous and informative.

 "*Variations* 
Variations to the game may be necessary depending on player skill and amount of beer consumed."  I bet it is more the latter.   

With the NHL "lock out", you could claim " It's a Canadian Game, eh!"

Great post Big Mike.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun in JT!  I wanna be on Chase's team. :LOL:


----------



## malachite (Nov 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Drunkeness and sharp instruments flying through the air towards people...hmm.....


I think this is why Lawn Darts were outlawed............


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 22, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

>


OMG  :shock: 

For a moment there I thought he was getting the dart out of his head  :shock:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope, just wiping beer off of his face


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 23, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That sounds like my kind of fun too!
 Great post Mike.


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

Mike, you really are a 'good ol' boy" aren't you?   I love it!


----------

